# Don't miss BTGG's TV Newscast for Que and Cruz



## Gary in VA (Jul 21, 2008)

http://www.charlottesvillenewsplex.tv/h ... 2614.html#


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 21, 2008)

what the hell is a new born father?


----------



## Gary in VA (Jul 21, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> what the hell is a new born father?



LMAO... I caught that one too... I think he was a bit nervous


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 21, 2008)

Now Bill only has 14 min of fame left.


----------



## BBQcure (Jul 21, 2008)

fantastic job. you did great.    

Tim


----------



## jwatki (Jul 21, 2008)

*Great Job Guys*

Bill and Gary you guys did well wish I could have been there the whole thing. It was great seeing George Spry there too. I just wish you could move the date! We did great at the Day lilly over 1000 people served.


----------



## Unity (Jul 21, 2008)

Good interview, Bill, but I wouldn't have recognized you in that hat.   

--John
(*This* is BTGG. 






 )


----------



## Chiles (Jul 21, 2008)

Gary was wearing a shirt that matched that hat band.  I think they were trying to color coordinate.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 21, 2008)

Chiles said:
			
		

> Gary was wearing a shirt that matched that hat band.  I think they were trying to color coordinate.



That's comes from them being up on that mountain way too long.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 22, 2008)

Great job with the interview. I missed your other hat though.


----------

